
PyCon 2011: Behind the Scenes - jnoller
http://pycon.blogspot.com/2011/02/pycon-2011-behind-scenes.html
======
silent1mezzo
Really wish I could go this year. I'd love to be able to network my new
startup and learn new things about Python.

Its my favourite event of the year so hopefully I'll be able to go next year.

------
Luyt
Another 'behind the scenes' peek into PyCon: How the audio/video is done. Roll
the credits!

<http://blip.tv/file/3353433/>

